# Where to get t25 compressor inlet/outlet & o2 housing?!



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

hey guys.. I plan on doing a custom turbo setup.

Anyways, I've aquired a t25 from and s13. 

I am looking for an o2 housing for the turbine side, preferable the stock part. I did find a site, sr20performance.com I believe, with a strainless steel one for over $200.. not my cup of tea! I have seen them on ebay, occasionally, but few and far between.

Also, the .80 A/R compressor housing of this turbo needs to have a two-bolt inlet pipe, as well as a three-bolt outlet pipe.

Does anyone know where I can source these parts up? 

Thanks!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I have a Garette T25 turbo sitting in my garage. It was rebuilt and has not been used since. So its practically brand new. I need to sell that and my stock intercooler off of a volvo. $150 for both parts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

Thanks, but uh.. I HAVE a turbo.

I need the 2-bolt inlet pipe and 3-bolt outlet pipe for the compressor.. And also the 5 (I believe) bolt o2 housing on the turbine side. If you have any of those 3 parts for sale, and pics.. let me know.

You have a REBUILT t25 that has not been used since the rebuild.. and you're going to let it go WITH a semi-decent stock intercooler for $150.. man.. Put that stuff on ebay and make a profit! Do yourself a favor.


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

i have the inlet/outlet/5bolt parts, but i kinda traded the turbo for a b16 head. do you have access to maybe a highschool metal shop or one of your dads friends may have a shop in his garage. just trace the shape of the flange on a piece of aluminum, copy the hole patern and make the flange your self. then just get a piece of aluminum tubing and have it welded on. this sounds like some work, but its the only thing i can recomend. i may be able to get you the 5bolt o2 housing though. ill get back to you in a few days when i know something.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

try road race engineering they have some different kinds of flanges or burns stainless.


----------

